# Country gone to the dogs



## seasoned (Apr 23, 2010)

This  morning I went to sign my Dogs up for welfare.  At first the lady  said, "Dogs are not eligible to draw welfare".  So I explained to  her that my Dogs are  mixed in color, unemployed, lazy, can't  speak English and have no frigging clue who their Daddys  are.  They expect me to feed them, provide them with housing  and medical care, and feel guilty because they are  dogs. 

So she looked in her policy book to see what it takes  to qualify. My Dogs get their first checks this Friday. 

Don't  tell me this is not a great country.


----------



## Empty Hands (Apr 23, 2010)

Comparing dogs to welfare recipients.  Calling them "mixed in color", unemployed and lazy.

No, no one could possibly take this "joke" in a negative way at all.  Clearly, anyone who takes offense is just being a PC sensitive liberal.


----------



## Big Don (Apr 23, 2010)

Empty Hands said:


> Comparing dogs to welfare recipients.  Calling them "mixed in color", unemployed and lazy.
> 
> No, no one could possibly take this "joke" in a negative way at all.  Clearly, anyone who takes offense is just being a PC sensitive liberal.


Add whiner, and you have it


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry man, this one crosses a line for me too.  Comes off as a racial joke more than a jab at the welfare system.


----------



## Empty Hands (Apr 23, 2010)

Big Don said:


> Add whiner, and you have it



Makes me wonder where your line is.

Oh yeah, when the poor persecuted Christian majority gets made fun of.

You have your "politically correct" lines, they are just set in different places.


----------



## seasoned (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry guys, I'm not trying to be anything but humorous. After rereading my post, it is not the way I want to portray myself. Please except my apology for any offense. I honestly meant no harm, and regret posting it.


----------

